# Heartworm Preventive



## buckhorn70 (Jan 16, 2008)

What is the best Heartworm prevention out there for labradors? It’s been a while since I’ve had a dog but I just acquired a pup....... looking best heartworm preventative.

Also.... what about flea/tick treatment/preventative?


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

I use interceptor + for preventative and Serresto collar for flea and tick.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Bravecto for me. It has been great and it is once every 3 months which i like


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Reginald said:


> Bravecto for me. It has been great and it is once every 3 months which i like


Nexgard and Bravecto cover fleas and ticks. You will need to add Heartgard to cover for heartworm. .


----------

